# EMT-B while AD



## flnbar (Mar 30, 2011)

Just curious to see if any one worked on certification while on Active Duty status with a non-medical AFSC/MOS? If so, how did you go about it?


----------



## Mooha182 (Apr 4, 2011)

I just got done doing exactly this. I am a 3D (communications) but wanted to get my EMT-B. I had done a lot of prep work prior:

- Volunteered hundreds of hours at my local military ER
- Read the whole EMT-B book prior to attending the class
- Sought permission months in advance so there would have to be a really good excuse to make me drop the course.

I went through Central Texas College Europe, which had a program that ran in the evenings. I still had to leave work early because I am a shift worker and work Panama's but thankfully I had a great instructor who understood this. I also had to take a day of leave for one of the weekend all day classes, but 1 day of leave isn't anything.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 4, 2011)

Our hospital used to offer the classes on base to whomever was interested.  I was one of the instructors.   It's not that big of a deal.  It's just a glorified first aid course.  If you scored well enough on your ASVAB to get into the Air Force, you should have no problem with it.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 5, 2011)

*I was active duty FF and did it...in 1977.*

We worked 24 hrs on/off and had a Kelly day off every other week. Got K day moved to Tuesdays, took night classes at local community college. Then I worked ambulance my days off, and my EMT-A certificate let me skip the second half of rescue school and got me onto the rescue truck permanently.


----------



## flnbar (Apr 5, 2011)

hmmm. Looks like I'll have to do some digging up around here as well. Thanks for the input!


----------



## 82nd medic (Apr 5, 2011)

Talk to your CoC and drop whatever the voluteer form for your branch is. My unit sent plenty of infantrymen to EMT-B


----------

